# How tall is too tall for a woman?



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

She wouldn't be able to go inside any building. The ceilings would be way too low for her, lol.



lunai said:


> Maybe about 15 feet.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Um, oh my.
That was sounding pretty close to "I like a woman six feet under..."
*wt hides because she is small and can hide in small spaces*



Surreal Snake said:


> I am 6 foot 4. I like a woman under 6 foot.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Yet to come to a conclusion on someones height being of any importance to me :\


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

they can't be taller than my neck. i like putting my arm around a girl's shoulder/neck


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Height doesn't matter to me, I am classified as "too tall" by many women so I shouldn't be picky about height.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

So tall that their head pierces the atmosphere.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Height is irrelevant. I mean, if you were to ask me to paint the picture of my ideal mate, she'd be shorter than me. I'm not tall though. My partner is slightly shorter than me, maybe an inch.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Playful Proxy said:


> I'm 5'11 and my insecurity about it is INSANE. >.< Tall women: What's your shoe size and do you have issues finding shoes/cute socks that fit? My current 'thing' recently is socks.


I'm not quite as tall - 5'10. My shoe size is 8, so don't have a lot of trouble. 

I'm actually curious now, what's the average shoe size in relation to height I wonder?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

they could pluck the stars out the sky and juggle the moons of the planets.



Fern said:


> So tall that their head pierces the atmosphere.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> they could pluck the stars out the sky and juggle the moons of the planets.


But they would also be ded.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

*There is no such thing as a too tall woman.*


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

@BlackDog - I'm 5'7 1/2" and my shoe size is 7 or 7.5, depending on the style. Most of the women I know who are about my height have bigger feet than I do. I'm guessing an 8 on someone who's 5'10 would be unusual, even though I have a close friend about that height who also wears an 8 or 8.5. I looked up average shoe size in the US for women once and I think it was about 7.5, but then the average US woman is supposed to be about 5'4" or 5'5", so probably the taller ladies would have bigger feet on average.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Most of the women I know who are about my height have smaller feet than I do, which makes me the Ugly Stepsister???
I am five feet tall and wear a size 6 1/2 or seven.



EccentricSiren said:


> @_BlackDog_ - I'm 5'7 1/2" and my shoe size is 7 or 7.5, depending on the style. Most of the women I know who are about my height have bigger feet than I do. I'm guessing an 8 on someone who's 5'10 would be unusual, even though I have a close friend about that height who also wears an 8 or 8.5. I looked up average shoe size in the US for women once and I think it was about 7.5, but then the average US woman is supposed to be about 5'4" or 5'5", so probably the taller ladies would have bigger feet on average.


----------



## tresemme (Jun 21, 2014)

Depends how much you wanna go against society's standards of what is considered ideal and attractive.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> I'm not quite as tall - 5'10. My shoe size is 8, so don't have a lot of trouble.
> 
> I'm actually curious now, what's the average shoe size in relation to height I wonder?


Upon reading this my minds goes towards me being like a miniature bigfoot XD
Rawwwrr *smashes lego building*.

I'm 5'7 and I wear size 11-12 US men's. 
My half sisters are able to put their feet inside my shoes with their own shoes still on.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> Upon reading this my minds goes towards me being like a miniature bigfoot XD
> Rawwwrr *smashes lego building*.
> 
> I'm 5'7 and I wear size 11-12 US men's.
> My half sisters are able to put their feet inside my shoes with their own shoes still on.


Awww, Wellsy you're a hobbit! That makes me want to hug you. And I don't hug people. Haha.

Edit - I didn't mean that offensively! 5'7 isn't even short, I am just a nerd.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> Awww, Wellsy you're a hobbit! That makes me want to hug you. And I don't hug people. Haha.
> 
> Edit - I didn't mean that offensively! 5'7 isn't even short, I am just a nerd.


XD hahaha It's fine, makes me laugh.
If only I had the hairiness to go with it, my hair for the most part is blonde when it's thin and not very dense overall.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

*No woman is too tall for me.* :wink:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

When she's 160 ft tall, her skin's scaly, she plans to destroy Japan and her name's Godzilla.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Karma said:


> When she's 160 ft tall, her skin's scaly, she plans to destroy Japan and her name's Godzilla.


You just gave me the image of Godzilla's vagina. Quite facinating really. :happy:


----------

